# Midwest Snow!



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

look what I got!!!!:bluebounc










only about 2" now (8:30am, and still going)


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

We got about the same in Streator


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thats more than we got here. A little freezing rain here, not even enough to salt with temps rising to almost 40 for today....


----------



## rvincent (Jan 14, 2007)

about the same up here, is 26, so its going to be wet snow.


----------



## turfs up (Oct 13, 2006)

*nothing here either*

Nothing in Richmond either. Channel 36 kept the suspense going at 11:00 p.m. news. Had dreams of snow fairies and woke up to a little ice


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

About the same in Central IL. Finally something we haven't got anything since we got the 18' on December 1st. -Mitch-


----------



## safety_dave (Oct 21, 2006)

It just started snowing here in Ohio, Calling for around 2 inches, let it snow let it snow let it snow.......I wanna plow lol :bluebounc


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

send some snow my way!


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

go ahead and brag why dont you. we got nothing yet.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

We got about 2 inches near lima ohio and i have never seen so many crazy people on the road :realmad:


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

*midwest snow!!!*

12:20 pm- got about 1.5 inches down now, looking good!!! probably go out about 4 pm, get the pizza shops done, will wait to do the post office, and the beauty shops till later tonight, or very early a.m. tomorrow . It's been so long, I feel like a 4th grader ion a snow day !!!!!!!


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Well all our snow is melting already.....I HATE THE STUPID RAIN :realmad: :angry:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

wilderXJ;356102 said:


> look what I got!!!!:bluebounc
> 
> only about 2" now (8:30am, and still going)


Yup, got about 2-3". Didn't see you out, where all does your route take you?


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

6+ inches and still comming down about 20 miles north of milwaukee:redbounce I'm about to head back out


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

2-3 inches.. and I'm ready to sell my snoway for a western.. I don't think snoway's are all they're cracked up to be. lol 

Maybe I'm just a little tired and grouchy.. I know I'm on my 4th season with the plow and its done very well but just some little things that irk me about a plow that costs 4000.00 with bells and whistles to distract you from the poor design.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

corkireland;356309 said:


> 2-3 inches.. and I'm ready to sell my snoway for a western.. I don't think snoway's are all they're cracked up to be. lol
> 
> Maybe I'm just a little tired and grouchy.. I know I'm on my 4th season with the plow and its done very well but just some little things that irk me about a plow that costs 4000.00 with bells and whistles to distract you from the poor design.


I've always had western and never a single probem! I would never buy anything but!


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

JohnnyU;356252 said:


> Yup, got about 2-3". Didn't see you out, where all does your route take you?


ah, i dont do anything real major, coupple lots down town, and mostly driveways, from E.P., Germantown Hills, to Peoria


----------

